# Yesterday some of us became our grandfathers...sort of



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Some of the guys I worked with while waiting for a guy to bring a car by, since all of us carry lock blades and whittling pocket knives so we started comparing and trading as we waited on the guy with the Super Bee to show up.

The hot rod while a project grade car was still about three grand above my old hot rod investment limit but I scored a nice German Eye 3 blade like I lost at the swimming quarry in high school for a Case that I bought in the 1980s and a low cost assisted opening thumb flip lock blade I picked up last year.

As we were knife trading, one of the guys said we were becoming our grandfathers and I got to laughing when another said we weren't quite there because we were still getting frisky and I added that even though my grandfather was part of the knife trading crowd, he was still getting frisky two years before he died in his 80s 

As we were all laughing about our knife swaps and memories of the old knife traders , four of us got shocked when Wayne bought the classic Bee project hot rod for $6500.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Pictures??


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I don’t think a driving Super Bee is over priced at $6500. The old MOPAR muscle cars are still selling for stupid money. 
My cousin paid $10,000 for a pile of parts ‘70 Cuda about 4 years ago. And it’s only a 340,not a hemi or anything.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

That Bee while running was in wuff condition with rat nested upholstery and dead paint and mostly surface rust but a couple cancer rust spots from long term outside storage and although it runs, it will need a engine, transmission and carburetor rebuild plus new tires. Even with the engine and transmission serial numbers indicating original parts, if it can be rebuilt it will run 10 to 12 grand in work easy, so I wasn't going over $3500 not knowing if the block can be stroke built again.

If it takes new parts Wayne may get only $18k to $20k instead of the twice that he hopes to get from a matching numbers collector market. It was just too iffy of a risk for me plus I like chevy / GM while he likes Mopars..


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Any old mopar muscle is worth saving. Also those 340’s are desirable and I can attest that they were quick. I was on Woodard Ave here in Detroit in the late sixties.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

The market is down as compared to a few years ago. But a numbers matching MOPAR will fetch crazy money if restored compared to a lot of other cars from the era.
My cousin has never been married and no kids. His Cuda is his baby. Last time I talked to him he had over $75,000 into his car. It’s also an original engine and 4 speed transmission car. WAY out of my league. Besides, I like driving mine, not washing and staring at it!


----------

